# [OT] Der Bock als Gärtner

## beejay

Am 25. Februar 2003 geschah etwas, dass die Menschheit verändern sollte und ein Zittern in die Supermächte dieses Planeten bringen sollte. Vermutlich werde ich nun dafür von den entsprechenden Personen wegen Verunglimpfung von Persönlichkeitsrechten oder ähnlichem geistigen Dünnpfiff angefahren, aber es ist mir ja eigentlich egal: Unser allseits geliebter und Hochgeschätzter bot^Wmod ian! hat heute Geburtstag. Sein Alter hier kundzutun überlasse ich ihm aber mal selber. So alt kann es jedenfalls nicht sein, denn immer wenn ich ihn mal treffe sieht er aus wie ein frischgevögeltes Eichhörnchen. In diesem Sinne "Alles Gute, Christian"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SinoTech

Ein "frischgevögeltes Eichhörnchen"  :Very Happy:  ? Würde mich mal interessieren wie sowas aussieht  :Wink: .

Alles gute auch von mir  :Smile: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## NightDragon

Lieber ian!!

Also firschgevögeltes, eh Geburtstags-Eichhörnchen, ich wünsche  dir alles gute und bleib so ... ... ja so... so moderat wie du bist  :Wink: 

Alles gute auch von mir (unbekannter weise)...!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Ein "frischgevögeltes Eichhörnchen"  ? Würde mich mal interessieren wie sowas aussieht .
> 
> 

 

ist doch klar, sieht ja wie ian aus   :Laughing: 

auch herzlichem Glückwunsch von mir, und danke für die Zeit, die du hier investierst

Grüße

Pablo

----------

## b3cks

Auch einen Herzlichen von mir! Jetz verrat aber doch mal dein Alter.

// PostCount++   :Laughing: 

----------

## dertobi123

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Dicker  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Na da schließ ich mich doch glatt mal an... Alles Gutes zum 50sten, oder so ähnlich  :Wink:  ian!

(das auf http://www.frisch-geficktes-eichhoernchen.de/ ist ja gar nicht der ian!   :Evil or Very Mad: )

----------

## amne

Postcount++

(weil zum Geburtstag hab ich dem ian! schon lange gratuliert).

Naja, einmal noch. Alles Guuuuuuuuuuuuute!

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Häääääpi Börsdäi to juuuuuuuuuuuh...

Alles Gute auch von mir!

 :Razz: 

----------

## Louisdor

Na denn, alter 'GUMler' Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir!

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## 76062563

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Auch von mir nur die allerbesten Wünsche und herzlichen Dank für deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz im Forum!

Achja... und lass uns auch ein paar Krümel vom Kuchen übrig  :Laughing: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## mflatischler

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag!  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Hehe.. danke, danke!  :Wink: 

Bin ich doch tatsächlich gestern Abend doch nicht mehr an den Rechner gekommen.

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Jetz verrat aber doch mal dein Alter.

 

26

----------

## MALON3

auch von mir alles gute!

gruß

----------

## Hungry Hugo

Hi ian!,

von mir auch alles Gute sozusagen nachträglich...   :Cool:  und was man sich so alles wünscht..

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## dakjo

Auch wenn ich es schon im IRC kunt getan habe:

[groel]

Happppppppppppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy BIIIIIRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrtttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhddddddddddaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy to Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu .........

PARCHTYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!1!!111!!11!11

[/groel]

----------

## slick

Müßte man heute nicht diesen Thread ordnungsgemäß auf solved setzen? LOL

----------

## b3cks

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Hehe.. danke, danke! 
> 
> Bin ich doch tatsächlich gestern Abend doch nicht mehr an den Rechner gekommen.
> 
>  *b3cks wrote:*   Jetz verrat aber doch mal dein Alter. 
> ...

 

Zeit für's Heiraten und Kinder ma.. äh bekommen.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Zeit für's Heiraten und Kinder ma.. äh bekommen.  

 

nun ja also als Mann hat man ja in dem Alter nicht die Probleme... so ein paar Quälgeister hinzubekommen ( manche schaffen das nach mit 80 )   :Cool: 

Die Probs haben dann eher die Mädels da tickt die Uhr   :Very Happy:  und irgendwann ist Schluss...

hmm ahh ja Heiraten ... da muss erstmal die Frau kommen die den mega Ehevertagsstabel unterzeichnet ohne nach der 40'igsten Unterschrift ne Sehnenscheidenentzündung zu bekommen.   :Laughing: 

Ich hoffe das ich keinem auf den Schlips getrehten bin   :Twisted Evil:  .

Gruß ebenfalls 26 Jahre alter Hungry Hugo <--- gebranntes Kind

----------

## UTgamer

Auch von mir nachträglich einen schönen Gruß. 

(Sorry Gestern ging es nicht, hatte HW Orgie).

Du quickes Eichhörnchen   :Laughing: 

----------

